# Madone 5.2 2008 frame



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, I would like to know what is a good deal on a used Madone 2008 5.2 frame in excellent condition. Is $1500 ok? The size they got is 54cm and I currently ride a small Giant TCR but I'm looking for a more relaxed position. The 150mm headtube on the Madonne sounds good to me. Thanks!


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Doesn't seem like a bad deal. Before I crashed my '08 Madone 5.2, I had it listed at the LBS for $1900 as a complete bike, with mid/high miles in great condition


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

1500? Hard to tell, I am assuming the fork too. If it is a complete bike, then yeah it is a really good deal.

As for size, I can't help you there.

You also may want to consider that if you are building it up from components you already have, then you need to order the bearings for your specific crankset. In this regard, your LTD as well as Trek and Enduro sell bearing sets for the Madone for different cranksets.

zac


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, it's just frame and fork, so maybe too expensive? What will be a good deal?


----------

